# Next door



## paulvfr (Nov 23, 2013)

Next door bought a RS6 home 1 off 6 destined for silverstone circuit must be one of the most powerfull road cars you can get it has more than the Audi R8 he took me out a little ago those discs alone are over £2000 each see the size of them !


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice car but terrible grammar.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> Nice car but terrible grammar.


 :lol:


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

tonksy26 said:


> Nice car but terrible grammar.


Alright Mullum#2 :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Not seen the front yet, but the back looks like crap.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Provide one example where I've criticised someone's grammar, you idiot. I've helped you and contributed numerous times to your threads, you ungrateful little pillock. Get over yourself.
You sold the TT didn't you ? So jog on.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

mullum said:


> spearhunter#2 said:
> 
> 
> > tonksy26 said:
> ...


 :lol: It wasnt about the grammar more that fact he was being picky [email protected], just like you are.

This is a TT forum not Owners club so i'll hang around and keep winding you up a little longer, especially if all it takes is a little banter to get that kind of reaction :roll: You need to get out more :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Says Kaz#2 ! :lol:

and we all know how that turned out :lol:

I'm off to brighton for the day  Do say hello if you're in the area :-D


----------



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

So confused as to what just happened there....

I'd love a go in the RS6. Seen a couple around here, and also the new RS4s - they look lovely in the flesh too 8)


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

brian1978 said:


> Not seen the front yet, but the back looks like crap.


I think the back end of that car looks sweet. 8)


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

BaueruTc said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Not seen the front yet, but the back looks like crap.
> ...


Each to their own


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

spearhunter#2 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > Provide one example where I've criticised someone's grammar, you idiot. I've helped you and contributed numerous times to your threads, you ungrateful little pillock. Get over yourself.
> ...


LMFAO brilliant 

J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

You can admire the car, but the size/cost of the discs is why my business partner sold his RS4 Cabriolet. Beautiful machine but high maintenance.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> spearhunter#2 said:
> 
> 
> > mullum said:
> ...


And that sums you up brilliantly. Someone starts throwing insults, with no provocation whatsoever, and you pat them on the back.
Now if I was to stoop to throwing insults - what would I say to these two ?
Two more ungrateful forum leeches. When they need help - sweetness and light - the rest of the time - nothing but verbal diarrhea.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh pipe down you, you do it enough. If I want to laugh at something I find funny I will.....its not like I went "High five you f******g ledge" is it

J
xx


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Of course you"high fived" him. The fact that you find his post funny says it all really.

I don't "do it" though, not at all. I only EVER retaliate when I'm insulted, slighted or attacked.
The other 99.999999% of my post are TT related ONLY. I only even go off topic for car related subjects. It's easy for some idiot to throw in an insult and stand back - but it's the person who doesn't stand for it who has to deal with the morons who don't have the attention span to follow what actually happened.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Good I'm glad we dont agree. Now anyway back to next door......

Grammer nazi about to check thats ok?

J
xx


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Are you saying I'm a grammar nazi ? Me ? Please show 1 example of that. 1.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

This isnt all about you Mullum......

J
xx


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Nor is it all about you Lollypop86.
So who is the grammar nazi then ?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm not the one making it about me.....

me me me me me me me me me me ME



mullum said:


> Are you saying I'm a grammar nazi ? Me ?




J
xx


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh dear. Sigh. I despair I really do. 
Just carry on.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mullum said:


> Oh dear. Sigh. I despair I really do.
> Just carry on.


High five 

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I just can't decide..... salted or sweet popcorn


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

have both 

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ok but sweet on top


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mmmmm popcorn, low in fat too if you make it yourself

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

mullum said:


> Are you saying I'm a grammar nazi ? Me ? Please show 1 example of that. 1.


That should of course be _'...one example of that. One.'_ if we're using the _Associated Press Stylebook_ - one to nine are written numbers, 10 and above are written numerically.
[/grammernazi]


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Scouser dog says.....


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying I'm a grammar nazi ? Me ? Please show 1 example of that. 1.
> ...


 [smiley=stupid.gif]

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> That should of course be _'...one example of that. One.'_ if we're using the _Associated Press Stylebook_ - one to nine are written numbers, 10 and above are written numerically.
> [/grammernazi]


 But what if we're using English not American? :roll:

_Would this be in Debrett's? _


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh dear, not again...

...cough...

... I like cheese, anyone else here a cheese fan?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NickG said:


> ... I like cheese, anyone else here a cheese fan?


Do next door have cheese?

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

No but next door but 1 do! :twisted:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

what sorta cheese

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Smoked Austrian, you're fav! :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oooo i love a good bit of smoked austrian  love the fact it comes in sausage shape 

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Skeee said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > That should of course be _'...one example of that. One.'_ if we're using the _Associated Press Stylebook_ - one to nine are written numbers, 10 and above are written numerically.
> ...


I don't think something like Debrett's Guide to British Etiquette goes into such grammatical usage.
http://www.debretts.com/british-etiquette

The main alternative to the _Associated Press Stylebook_ is the _Chicago Manual of Style_ - their version of the rule states numbers one to ninety-nine should be written out, while 100 and over should be written numerically. Though from what I remember of being taught the rules at school, in the UK we usually use one to nine, and 10-up.

Linkys:
https://www.apstylebook.com
http://www.chicagomanualofstyle.org/home.html

Educational and informative


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.debretts.com/british-etiquet ... er-writing
Indeed. Doesn't mention numbers.

http://library.bcu.ac.uk/learner/writingguides/1.35.htm
1.35 Numbers and abbreviations in writing

Numbers
1 Ten or 10?
1 - 10 are usually best written as full words (one, two , three etc). 11+ would be written as numbers. *
There's no strict rule on this*:  11-20 may often also be written as words, but 21+ would almost always be put down as numbers. Make sure you're consistent over this: don't sometimes write twenty but in other places 20.


----------

